# dogproof traps



## frankt (Jul 25, 2011)

has anyone used or can tell about the dog proof traps , grizz grenade or coondagger do they work for racoons , possum , fox and how well do they work , thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dog proof traps work well, I i've used several different brands. My advice to you is to pick a trap that you don't have to have tools to set them. Lil' Grizz traps are very nice, **** cuffs are find also. There are a lot of different brands and they work well for their intended critter. They are species specific traps so they will only catch and hold animals that have dexterous paws. This would include raccoons and opposum. They will not catch fox, because they are a in k9 group.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Duke has a more affordable **** trap out that is similar to the grizz traps. Heard they actually work pretty well.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep, Duke came out with there own version of the lil grizz, they're identical. These traps as with all traps will not catch every critter, but they do a good job for a species spacific trap.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=204_734_763

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to be taking a close up look at all of the traps come Sat at the Mn trapping convention. Hopefully I'll even come home with some new steel! Think I am going to check out some snares for coyotes too. Should be a good time. Might even look into getting some MB's for coyotes. Didn't mean to jack the thread, I just really looking forward to Sat.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

mb's are a decent trap. get the cast jaws, they're nicer.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

What size do you go with for coyotes? Would you get a 550 or 650?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Johnnyr7 pm sent.

xdeano


----------



## gttraps (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey there,
Ive got some Duke dog proof traps 4 sale for 12 ea, 70 for 6 or 12 for 135. just email me at [email protected]
I also will take paypal.
Gabe


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

conibear and a bucket hang from a tree five foot off the ground


----------

